# Need some help getting a trail cam



## GaryFish

Here is what I've got going on.

I bought a lot, and am having a house built this summer. I thought it would be fun to get photos of the process as it moves from an empty lot, to completion. I thought it would be cool to put up a trail camera that could take pictures at regular intervals through the process, say, every hour or two during the daytime. When I'm done, I'll put them into a time-lapse video. 

So that said, any recommendations for a trail cam that could do this? Are they programmable in that way? or only by motion detection? What should I be looking for? Any specific recommendations? 

I live in a somewhat rural area - 1 acre lots, out of town. The neighbors will leave the camera alone. I will mount it to a fence post on the edge of the property. 

Thoughts? Recommendations?


----------



## DallanC

This place was one of the first and best trail camera reviewers out there. Tons of real world info and a great resource:

http://www.chasingame.com/

-DallanC


----------



## gdog

GoPro


----------



## polarbear

I'm no expert, but I know some of the Primos Truth Cams have time lapse. Here's an example. It talks about it at 00:39.






I bought one a month ago at Cabelas. I think they are still on sale with a $30 mail-in rebate.


----------



## Jedidiah

Make sure you don't get one that automatically makes coyotes, huskies, great danes, marmots, racoons, ring-tailed lemurs, elk cows, beavers, bobcats, and foxes look like wolves to every ******* that looks at the pictures. I'm pretty sure it's a technical issue in most trail cams, not a problem with the *******.


----------



## Fishrmn

A lot of cameras are capable of time lapse.

Here's a good source for comparisons. http://www.trailcampro.com

I would think that you might want to consider security of both the camera, and the lot/construction site. Where are you going to place the camera? How are you going to make sure that it doesn't grow legs and walk away? How wide of a field of view? There are now cameras that have panorama features that might be of interest. Are you going to use it for just the construction period, or are you going to use it in the hills after your home is built? If you're going to use it for security purposes, I'd strongly recommend covert, or "black" infrared. No sense in giving away the location of the camera to thieves, by having a bright flashing light or a pink glow every time it takes an image.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## GaryFish

With most cameras, is there a way to turn off the flash?


----------



## DallanC

GaryFish said:


> With most cameras, is there a way to turn off the flash?


Not on any of mine. If flash will be an issue get a infrared version.

-DallanC


----------



## manysteps

Most of the cameras have a time lapse mode, but I don't know of any trail cams that allow you to adjust the timing of it. Mine is a photo every .5 seconds... That'll eat up a 32GB card in a little over 4 hours. (depending on resolution of course)


----------



## Fishrmn

Many of them can take pictures at YOUR discretion. You can take pictures once a day at noon for instance. My Bushnell allows you to take pictures during two periods that you choose, and take them at whatever interval you set. For instance, you could have it take one every 30 mins during the morning; say 8 a.m. till 11:30. And then take pictures again from 3 p.m. till 7 p.m.. I'd still look at "dark, or black" infrared.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## Fishrmn

Some will take only daylight pictures. Thereby turning the flash off. That's not much help in the security department though. Pretty sure you could set a Bushnell or Browning up to take one picture every hour all day long if that was what you wanted.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## GaryFish

That is exactly what I'm after Fishrmn. Something like one pic/hour, between like 9 AM to 4 PM. Do you have a model recommendation?


----------



## Fishrmn

http://www.bushnell.com/all-products/trail-cameras/trophy-cam/aggressor-no-glow

Ain't cheap. Might be other cameras that are capable of what you want. Browning has a specific software to convert pictures to a time lapse video.

http://browningtrailcameras.com/our-products/trail-cameras/dark-ops/

http://browningtrailcameras.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/Dark-Ops-HD-user-manual-Rev-3-print-size.pdf

If you're going to make it into a video, you might want to take more images per hour. If you're happy with more of a slideshow (sometimes less is more) then one or two images per hour would work.

Again, I'd spend a few bucks to get a security ( or bear proof ) case, a Python lock, *and* a couple of chains and 4 locks. Chains and locks to keep the case in the same location throughout the whole process. Python lock to keep the camera in the case. You should be able to open the case and check the sd card and batteries without moving the case.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## GaryFish

Great advise. Thanks.


----------



## Fishrmn

If you have a wooden post that is stable enough and in the right location, you could use a couple of lag bolts through the back of the security case and forgo the chains. I don't like that option in the hills because it tends to kill trees. But if you have a spot where a fence or something would serve as a place to secure it..... why not.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## GaryFish

That is what I'm planning on doing. I have several posts already in place that will work very well. The lot is at the end of a cul-de-sac, and is the last vacant lot in the neighborhood. We live in a rental house one street over, and can see the building lot out our back window, and already know all the neighbors. So I'm not too worried about it getting ripped off. I'm sure a security box attached to a fence post with lag bolts will do the trick in keeping honest people honest with it.


----------



## GaryFish

Thanks for all the great input guys. I really appreciate. I ended up ordering a Bushnell 6 mp for $80. It is programmable for the time lapse thing I am after. I ordered a bear box to put it in, and I'll mount it on a fence post on the property. Should be pretty cool. My builder said they will start digging dirt on Friday or Monday, so I'm excited to get it put into place this week.


----------



## Fishrmn

Well... How did it go?

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## GaryFish

It's been a ton of fun. Lots of fun pictures. I need to splice them together now. I've had it down since they got the outside of the house all done, since all that changed was just the trucks parked in front of the house. Once I get the video made, I'll post it up. The house will be ready to move into by the end of the month. I finished grouting the last of the tile that I installed on Friday. Lighting is going in this next week, as well as the granite and plumbing fixtures. It's moving fast.


----------

